

Chomsky: How the Magna Carta became a Minor Carta, part 1 - nsns
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jul/24/magna-carta-minor-carta-noam-chomsky

======
nsns
Second part - [http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jul/25/magna-
ca...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/jul/25/magna-carta-minor-
carta-noam-chomsky)

